# Nec vs. Irc



## jpranch (Apr 5, 2010)

How many of you use the NEC as a stand alone document by deleting chapters 34 through 43 of the IRC? I'm not an electrical guy. Are there any pit falls deleting the electrical chapters out of the IRC?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 5, 2010)

We did....We amend the IRC section to say that all electrical will comply with the adopted NEC. The state adopts the most current version of the NEC, so it may not correspond with the IRC electrical sections, and we need to enforce what the state has adopted, at a minimum.

No problems since we started adopting the IRC, the first being in 2005.


----------



## Mule (Apr 5, 2010)

We also delete chapters 34 through 43 and refer to the most current version of the NEC.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 5, 2010)

The State of Georgia has also deleted all electrical requirements from the 2006 IRC and replaced them with the 2008 NEC.

GPE


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Cool! my avitar is back. Thank you.

GPE


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 5, 2010)

Florida also deletes all electrical provisions of the IRC and adopts the NEC for both 1&2 Family and commercial occupanices.  There are no issues or conflicts that have become evident.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 5, 2010)

GPE, the avatar was a present from Jeff...........


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Jeff.

GPE


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2010)

JP,

Before stupidity broke out at the State level; adopting a version of the NEC that did not coincide with the IRC; I found using the IRC and the cross references in the back of the book much easier than "attempting" to find them in the NEC, when answering questions from Electricians.

In 2005 the NEC produced NFPA 70A; which took the residential requirements out of the 2005 NFPA70; and that made things a bit easier to look up, much smaller book; however, I don't believe the NFPA 70A has been published for the 2008 NEC yet.

If your AHJ has adopted the 2006 IRC and the 2008 NEC; you can use the 2009 IRC and cross references to NFPA 70 in Appendix Q.

Please keep in mind that other requirements concerning electricial outside of Part VIII-Electrical of the IRC; are still applicable and should not be overlooked.

For example, the requirements in Section R303, Light Ventilation, and Heating (2006 & 2009 IRC); are still required to complied with.

Example: R303.6 Stairway illumination.

Since the ICC has taken control of most of the adopted codes; the NFPA has wisely (for it's benefit) infiltrated the ICC; and is slowly but surely injecting NFPA requirements; first by reference, and more recently by ICC code changes.

Example: 2009 IRC, Section P2904 Dwelling Unit Fire Sprinkler Systems; in Part VII Plumbing, under Chapter 29 Water Supply and Distribution.

With the financial stress the NAHB is burdened with; and the fact that Building Officials and Inspectors are forbidden from accepting funds; the Fire Service Organizations are taking full advantage of their ability to accept funds from fire related commercial interests; and use them to control the voting at ICC Hearings.

Hope this helps,  

Uncle Bob


----------

